# Northern Rider



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

This year I purchased two Polaris Sportsmans, 550 and 850 XP. The girlfriend rides the 550 mostly and I have done nothing but mod my 850. The 850 has taken on a life of its own and I started my own fan page/youtube channel. Our group is constantly growing and coming out with new photos and video. Please join us on Facebook and YouTube for some good videos and photos. Thanks, Northern Rider.


Northern Rider - YouTube


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

Snow day.
Northern Rider: Snow Rider - YouTube


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

Northern Rider: Polaris 850 XP and Honda Rancher at Badlands 2014 - YouTube


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

Northern Riders Throwback Thursday! Learning wheelies when we were kids.

Northern Rider: Old crash compilation - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/NorthernRider2013


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

Frozen Fox River blasts.

Northern Rider: Fox River Blast - YouTube


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

New Badlands video is here!
Northern Rider: Badlands March 2014 - YouTube


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool videos !


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

Northern Rider's latest video featuring the break in of a Can Am Commander 1000!

Commander 1000 - YouTube


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like the little one was having fun in the passenger seat of the 570. Nice vid.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

hussejn said:


> Looks like the little one was having fun in the passenger seat of the 570. Nice vid.
> 
> Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


Haha, I agree. Less forum time and more riding.

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

RZR4 900, RZR 800, RZR 570 and Commander 1000 XT taking on the Cliff's Insane Terrain!!!!

Commander, RZRs and Sportsmans take on the Cliff's Insane Terrain - YouTube


----------



## NorthernRider (Jan 2, 2014)

Mud boggin' out back! 
Polaris Sportsman 500 and 550 Mud Boggin' - YouTube


----------

